
Systems Languages: An Experience Report - henridf
https://medium.com/@sargun/systems-languages-an-experience-report-d008b2b12628
======
eggy
I like Zig as a C replacement for systems programming.

    
    
      [1] ziglang.org

------
c_or_go
This is my experience also. Basically the only workable languages for serious
systems programming are C and Go.

In many ways Go vastly improves on C but my Go programs are consistently
between 1.5 and 5 times slower than equivalent C programs.

One way to see Go's speed disadvantage is to solve problems on leetcode using
both idiomatic C and idiomatic Go. Leetcode tells you the runtime of your
solutions for large test sets.

I solved 50 random problems on leetcode in both languages, doing the best I
could to avoid writing slow code, and Go is slower by a factor of 1.5 to 5,
usually around a factor of 2.

I wish this wasn't the case. I really prefer to use Go.

~~~
twic
What do you mean by "systems programming"?

